# New Buck



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I swore I wouldn't be buying another buck anytime soon but I couldn't pass this guy up! A breeder I've bought from before offered me this guy at a discounted price before listing him. He has an amazing pedigree! Pictures range from 3 months to 11 months (in breeding condition).




































Thoughts?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

His pedigree and pictures of parents


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you! He's completely unrelated to anything here so I figured he'd be a good outcross. Here are some more pictures of his sire who is 330 lbs.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Wow! Good looking fella there!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Congratulations! He's a hunk!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I like my Bucks in working clothes. All Natural. The front head on shot of him..he looks nice & wide..His chest is developed. I would love to see a back end shot with all 4 on the ground. 
His pedigree is show great:great:. Im glad he is not related to any of your girls. I think they will improve on what he brings to your herd:nod:. He is stunning.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

WOW! Congrats on your new boy, may he be all you want and need him to be!

I love the brown heart on the left side of his sires neck!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Quite a looker! Congratulations he looks like a winner For you and your herd


----------

